# Drugs on the jobsite



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Drugs on the job site upset me, but I can't do nothing.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Here we go again!!! I just left a job at a tattoo shop half an hour ago, and everybody in the place was smoking!! Tile guys, trim guys, painters, the owners! Makes no difference to me, I don't smoke, but that don't stop me from getting my part of the job done!! And 2buck it looks like I'm getting my sheep tattoo on the house!!'


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Here we go again!!! I just left a job at a tattoo shop half an hour ago, and everybody in the place was smoking!! Tile guys, trim guys, painters, the owners! Makes no difference to me, I don't smoke, but that don't stop me from getting my part of the job done!! And 2buck it looks like I'm getting my sheep tattoo on the house!!'


No way:thumbup:

if you do, you half to post it on DWT:thumbup:
maybe you can get a sheep running some type of drywall tool too, make it our DWT logo.:thumbup:

Your more brave than me, I'm too chicken to get a tat on this perfect specimen of a body, I hear the damn things hurt too much:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Here we go again!!! I just left a job at a tattoo shop half an hour ago, and everybody in the place was smoking!! Tile guys, trim guys, painters, the owners! Makes no difference to me, I don't smoke, but that don't stop me from getting my part of the job done!! And 2buck it looks like I'm getting my sheep tattoo on the house!!'


 Well It's about time!!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

This week, I was workins at a customers house and they and their electrician fired up a couple of fatties.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> This week, I was workins at a customers house and they and their electrician fired up a couple of fatties.


A couple of fatties? No way!!!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> A couple of fatties? No way!!!


 

Way! They offered me a toke, but, of course, I declined. I probably would have fished lipped it and pissed them off anyway. It is just not a professional thing to take a toke at a customers house, even when offered.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> Way! They offered me a toke, but, of course, I declined. I probably would have fished lipped it and pissed them off anyway. It is just not a professional thing to take a toke at a customers house, even when offered.


 I'm a big time puffer and i don't consider weed a drug as you might.But any A hole that smokes weed on site needs to be fired so i wouldn't hang out with someone stupid enough to do that on site. 

I'm a sub contractor even if i don't like the d.c i work for i don't do anything to cost them a customer. 

that being said i work for 3 d.c's out here and a total of 6 different builders or customers and every lunch i go for some food and 2 wings cause you can't fly on 1 lol.

each boss from every site gets along with us great we work hard and tapers don't complain about are work, out here we scrap our own units weather it's -30 we do our job don't leave it for the next guy.

That's how i feel about every thing your not allowed smoke cigarettes on site either and i don't let people sneak in my unit and have one. I just say" not in here guy go smoke in front of your boss buddy i don't want your butts in here."

So that's how i feel on that keep you chit off site. and i don't buy for a second that anyone can do a better job or make a better impression just because they don't smoke weed. I don't leave fire hazard butts on site nor do i leave vermin attracting garbage all over the place it's all common sense these are other people's homes not ours.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> That's how i feel about every thing your not allowed smoke cigarettes on site either and i don't let people sneak in my unit and have one. I just say" not in here guy go smoke in front of your boss buddy i don't want your butts in here."


No smoking:furious:,,, give me your real name, address and phone # so I can Rat you out Gordie green thumb....

Do you follow every single rule of the job site Gordie, do you wear your hard hat at all times, lock all 4 wheels on your baker scaffold, get any hand built scaffold engineer stamped, don't use 2 step benches or milk crates, work drug free, I bet not. Yet you pick and choose the rules that suit you, making you a Napoleonic Nazi police citizen for our Social engineering communist Banada state.:yes: 

Alcohol, Gambling, Prostitution, Heroin (Oxycontin) have become legal by our Government, and soon your favourite herbs will be too, except your munchie type herbs, like KFC, will be illegal. Yet cigarettes have become the Demon drug, does this make sense to you.

If and when they win the battle on smokes , it will be the mountain the government plants their flag on, and proclaim "this is the battle we won", question is,,, what will Banada want to ban next, will your Munchies be next...... So keep it up, your being the perfect little citizen the government wants you to be...... a rat.

Oh, and by the way, us non smokers of pot, can smell you potty heads coming a mile away, when you come back from lunch:yes:

Time to rat you out:thumbup:


----------



## stumpgrinder (Jan 26, 2013)

yea, what he said. bunch of dumbasses


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

If I wanted to be drug free on the job,,, I'd get a REAL job, with benefits and retirement.

You got to realize guys,,, wer'e getting old and the pie boys like gordie and cat are creeping in!!!!!

:devil2::lol::brows::stupid:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Alcohol, Gambling, Prostitution, Heroin (Oxycontin) have become legal by our Government, and soon your favourite herbs will be too, except your munchie type herbs, like KFC, will be illegal. Yet cigarettes have become the Demon drug, does this make sense to you.


If there was a 'demon drug' on the commercial sites I've been on, it's cigarettes. Reason why:

Smokers are heading out for one After coffee break. And After lunch break. And During the rest of the work hours.

And then they're putting down for 8 hours in.

Then *I* get 'asked' to wrap things up on a last job, while I'm not yet finished doing checkout and trying to keep from too many deficiencies coming back from especially another taper's work - a cigarette smoking one. Reason I get told to wrap it up - because the job has run out of allowed man hours.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If there was a 'demon drug' on the commercial sites I've been on, it's cigarettes. Reason why:
> 
> Smokers are heading out for one After coffee break. And After lunch break. And During the rest of the work hours.
> 
> ...


So who is more productive, a guy with a cell phone in his hand or one with a smoke?

If there is no problem for a person to smoke on a job, and it don't affect no one or production (the way things use to be:whistling2, No sweat right.?

But now smoking is against the law on jobs, so why do you blame the citizen who has done no wrong who partakes in a legal product. Maybe the Government should butt out of our business, instead of telling us to butt out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When I walk off the job last day. everything is spit clean...Except for the nicotine residue on the windows.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> I'm a big time puffer and i don't consider weed a drug as you might.But any A hole that smokes weed on site needs to be fired so i wouldn't hang out with someone stupid enough to do that on site.
> 
> I'm a sub contractor even if i don't like the d.c i work for i don't do anything to cost them a customer.
> 
> ...


 Your full o chit dude!! I use to smoke an oz a week [5 day week]
Your hittin a closet every chance ya get!:yes::jester: aint ya?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So who is more productive, a guy with a cell phone in his hand or one with a smoke?
> 
> If there is no problem for a person to smoke on a job, and it don't affect no one or production (the way things use to be:whistling2, No sweat right.?
> 
> But now smoking is against the law on jobs, so why do you blame the citizen who has done no wrong who partakes in a legal product. Maybe the Government should butt out of our business, instead of telling us to butt out.


The cell phone is a Straw Man Argument.

Since cigarettes do bother me, then people who smoke wouldn't be doing it around me on job sites, even if they could. Right.?  

As for your saying I'm blaming the legal citizen, because of...... - not sure which of the logical fallacies I should call that one in this instance. Ad Hominem? Straw Man, too?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> The cell phone is a Straw Man Argument.
> 
> Since cigarettes do bother me, then people who smoke wouldn't be doing it around me on job sites, even if they could. Right.?
> 
> As for your saying I'm blaming the legal citizen, because of...... - not sure which of the logical fallacies I should call that one in this instance. Ad Hominem? Straw Man, too?


No straw man argument, just the facts (maybe a bit with the cell phone part, but not the citizen part)

I never once thought about a guy costing production who smoked back in the good old days. As a matter of fact, I considered them to be better workers. Since nicotine is a drug, that makes you concentrate better, have better memory, cures depression, helps those with attention disorders, and made for a happy worker.

What use to drive me nuts in the good ole days, was guys always farting with the radio. Pissing around with cassettes and cd's or changing the station all the time. I don't know how many radios I smashed with my hammer:furious: Now they have a radio, walkman, map, phone, tv, newspaper, book, camera, pager, p0rn mags, encyclopedia, and wife all on one bloody device. Tell me which evil device cuts into company time more.

Plus I have never seen a cell phone user say,"I'm going to burn off this bucket of mud REALLY FAST, so I can play on my phone. But a smoker will, so he can not feel guilty about having a smoke.

As for smoking around you on the job site, your right, it wouldn't happen. You would be too slow and could not keep up with me, since you don't smoke


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I say keep it off the site. What you do on your own time is fair game. Legalities are not the big issue here. They may have legalized prostitution in places but not a good idea to bring that to the job site either. A ghetto blaster is ok though.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL,,, been looking at this thread abit,,,,,,, what a piece of happy horsesheet

cigs have fell into disfavor lately,,,, so what

I can drink a six-pack when I get to work and still get more done by noon than a guy with a cell-phone. In fact, I leave my cell phone on the seat of my truck right next to the cooler with the beer in it.

Im', 59 and just started smoking dope,, cause it relieves the pain in my legs from fibromyalgia (fancy term for we don't what's happening),

Cell phones will slow you down more than CRACK:yes:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

No you guy's might have misunderstood me i don't give a rats ass what guys do in there own job. But i've got a unit with closed doors and i know it's nice to smoke your smokes in doors but we get in **** for that and i don't need it. Go smoke in your own area.

What you do in your unit is your business i don't ever rat on anyone just don't let anyone hide in my unit. And why should i . We have to take a break to do my business i don't need people hiding from there boss in my unit to have a smoke. I'm at work to work not smoke or eat or sleep i leave to do that you can do anything you want when working with me but if the rules say don't smoke in the units and your going to,, just do it in your own Unit. 

O and i said it was no smoking on site that is wrong it's just not allowed in units on houses you can do whatever. smoking dosn't bother me i used to smoke and i would have been someone who would have smoked when not allowed but if someone said hey i don't smoke and this is my area i would have gone somewhere else why should he take my heat. And smoking weed does stink bad so yea definatly don't smoke that on site anywhere that will get you and anyone with you fired. 

So sorry if i sounded like a **** what i was trying to get across was that some guys do push it at work sites" there idiots that don't last' but alot of peaple have a beer or a smoke or like me smoke a joint without disturbing anyone like i said before i get along with everyone at work and make no secret how i live 

and my name is gordie goodkey 2 buck it will be on the list of names in your class when you get it going my superviser is aron glover nothing to hide bro


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

just read a few posts after and i agree cell phones piss me off ours feeds us our music but every time it ring it comes across the radio and because it might be important we keep it going that way im an idiot and should leave it with my roaches in the van.

and say what you want about coke heads some of them can work fast alot of boarders are and the only thing that makes a level playing feild is they miss so much work from doing to much coke. but when they gots to pay the dealer or rent it's gogogogo. O and many times they turn out to be theiving scumbags.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> No you guy's might have misunderstood me i don't give a rats ass what guys do in there own job. But i've got a unit with closed doors and i know it's nice to smoke your smokes in doors but we get in **** for that and i don't need it. Go smoke in your own area.
> 
> What you do in your unit is your business i don't ever rat on anyone just don't let anyone hide in my unit. And why should i . We have to take a break to do my business i don't need people hiding from there boss in my unit to have a smoke. I'm at work to work not smoke or eat or sleep i leave to do that you can do anything you want when working with me but if the rules say don't smoke in the units and your going to,, just do it in your own Unit.
> 
> ...


I got you gordie goodkey green thumb:thumbsup:, I thought you were talking shacks, not units in a building complex, your right:yes:

Do you know what the worse thing you can do is, on the type of job your on, Hire good looking women to work for you. Every Tom D1ck and harry will always hang around your unit, wanting to be your buddy:furious:

And on a side note, after reading your post #21, drugs are in your name, Gordie GOOD-KEY of Coke:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No straw man argument, just the facts (maybe a bit with the cell phone part, but not the citizen part)
> 
> I never once thought about a guy costing production who smoked back in the good old days. As a matter of fact, I considered them to be better workers. Since nicotine is a drug, that makes you concentrate better, have better memory, cures depression, helps those with attention disorders, and made for a happy worker.
> 
> ...


Just facts, huh. You're digging pretty deep into the hasty generalization bucket and a few more buckets I won't mention, to make those opinions of yours sound like absolute truths. 

But I'm sure the majority of smokers would agree with you - that they need a drug to get them through the day, job. 

As for keeping up to you, I don't really care about that too much anymore. And you are good, so maybe I couldn't. Possibly, probably not. At least when you're not outside smoking. :whistling2:
I'm moving on to other things but will still keep my hand in finishing, at least for a time. When I think the jobs are worth it enough.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If I wanted to be drug free on the job,,, I'd get a REAL job, with benefits and retirement.
> 
> You got to realize guys,,, wer'e getting old and the pie boys like gordie and cat are creeping in!!!!!
> 
> :devil2::lol::brows::stupid:


 lol i havn't heard pie boy before i like it:jester:

Don't want to be one but good one.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got you gordie goodkey green thumb:thumbsup:, I thought you were talking shacks, not units in a building complex, your right:yes:
> 
> Do you know what the worse thing you can do is, on the type of job your on, Hire good looking women to work for you. Every Tom D1ck and harry will always hang around your unit, wanting to be your buddy:furious:
> 
> ...


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,, been looking at this thread abit,,,,,,, what a piece of happy horsesheet
> 
> cigs have fell into disfavor lately,,,, so what
> 
> ...


 
Smoking dope!!!!!! Those conservative republicans are coming to get you!!!! They wanna put you in their private prisons to make more money and protect "family values" . The religious right is after you and they're not pleasant people!


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Keeping people from smoking ciggs on a commercial job that has no windows is ridiculous. I usually get there to frame metal studs when there are no exterior or interior walls up at all. There is no reason to keep people from smoking at that times except for appeasing some control freak-self righteous jerk off. 

There are enough restrictions laid on us to begin with. Hard hats, safety glasses that fog up, sleeved shirts with neon safety vests. Now we have people hitting the crapper every 30 minutes to have a smoke. 

The day I make it to project manager I'm having the entire office wear gloves to keep them from getting paper cuts.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Keeping people from smoking ciggs on a commercial job that has no windows is ridiculous. I usually get there to frame metal studs when there are no exterior or interior walls up at all. There is no reason to keep people from smoking at that times except for appeasing some control freak-self righteous jerk off.
> 
> There are enough restrictions laid on us to begin with. Hard hats, safety glasses that fog up, sleeved shirts with neon safety vests. Now we have people hitting the crapper every 30 minutes to have a smoke.
> 
> The day I make it to project manager I'm having the entire office wear gloves to keep them from getting paper cuts.


Dammit Zendik

Be quiet about your ideas until you become a project manger. Now their going to see this, and make us start wearing Gloves:furious:

I agree with your post:thumbsup:, and hope you get to be a project Manager one day:thumbsup:

I hear those paper cuts do cause those white collar types a lot of down time though:whistling2:


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

What kind of drugs?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

there gonna legalize it here in Canada I guess "weed" that is . well ill just start taking my breaks where the other smokers go lol no more spraying that axe crap either:thumbup::thumbup:.
I can hardly wait to see some of the haters faces :furious::furious: when us puffers don`t care whos watching aahaha.

but ya its pretty much no smoking anything no matter where you go in Canada so I guess no one will really notice sh#t


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> there gonna legalize it here in Canada I guess "weed" that is . well ill just start taking my breaks where the other smokers go lol no more spraying that axe crap either:thumbup::thumbup:.
> I can hardly wait to see some of the haters faces :furious::furious: when us puffers don`t care whos watching aahaha.
> 
> but ya its pretty much no smoking anything no matter where you go in Canada so I guess no one will really notice sh#t


Do you work with the Trailer Park Boys? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol that's a good show !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Lol that's a good show !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm into season 8 now, and watch 2 or so a day.

I would never advocate drug use on the job, but I know pot's not that bad. I'll run like hell if they're on meth, because they can be dangerous.

I quit smoking pot and can't remember why?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Do you work with the Trailer Park Boys? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


I met BUBBLES LOL they came to Kelowna wit our lady peace


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

We have a bad problem here with meth, it's hard to find guys to work who aren't on meth, each To there own what people do in there own time is none of my business, but they don't last very long with me because they have no attention to detail, want top $$, and hardly show up to work because they can't hack it....
Weed, well that's just a bad look when the builder is onsite and ya eyes are all puffy and red 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

You really want to put your trust in guys on crack?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

CatD7 said:


> Drugs on the job site upset me, but I can't do nothing.


Anymore I can barely make it through a day of drywall without resorting to drugs. Ibupropin, Naproxin, Aspirin, CAAFEEEINE!!! you name it. Tapers little helper.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Just had another developer thank me for smoking my mj off site that cig smokers smoke in the house leave there butts in fire places .home owners want to know there house is smoke free regardless of source weed is legal in canada now but us smokers just have such good eddicat lol 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

CatD7 said:


> Drugs on the job site upset me, but I can't do nothing.


Anymore I can barely make it through a day of drywall without resorting to drugs. Ibupropin, Naproxin, Aspirin, CAAFEEEINE!!! you name it. Tapers little helper.


----------



## JCD Constrn. (Aug 28, 2017)

Absolutely no place for drugs on our projects and client's projects. Totally unprofessional and have zero tolerance for it.

We let smoking cigs slide but, I don't even like that.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Mj isn't drugs so I could care less what anyone thinks about it and it's not a matter of weather or not I'm welcome on a site it's which site I will grace with my presence


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

JCD Constrn. said:


> Absolutely no place for drugs on our projects and client's projects. Totally unprofessional and have zero tolerance for it.
> 
> We let smoking cigs slide but, I don't even like that.


If it is illegal psychotropic drugs you are referring to, that is pretty standard policy. And we do not allow cigarettes inside a home where it will adversely effect the odor of the home. Cigarettes are used on your own time and offsite, outside. Not many smokers here. Just a few Mexicans and most snowboarders. Other than those two groups, Colorado is a fairly healthy state. Lowest obesity in the USA. And when you get out of Denver and into the mountains, fitness per capita is nearly off the charts. But then again, there is the legal Marijuana question. We are still trying to come to grips with the consequences of that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Here in Nevada if they pull you over and smell weed they give you a test and jail you for DUI. The standard is set so low you'll test positive even if you smoked a week ago. They should come up with something different. Some can smoke and it raises the heart rate and some get lazy. My guess is Gordie gets the job done and this is why he always works.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Here in Nevada if they pull you over and smell weed they give you a test and jail you for DUI. The standard is set so low you'll test positive even if you smoked a week ago. They should come up with something different. Some can smoke and it raises the heart rate and some get lazy. *My guess is Gordie gets the job done and this is why he always works.*


*

*He is also more likely *not* to die of cancer and other autoimmune diseases...sure most plp will role eyes at that


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

"Some can smoke and it raises the heart rate and some get lazy. " I don't think it has a profound effect on adults. But I notice a lot of teen age guys seem to lose a lot of motivation for anything except playing video games once they get into it. At a time when they should be trying to set themselves up for a good life, they are falling behind. And it usually is often linked to heavy pot smoking.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> "Some can smoke and it raises the heart rate and some get lazy. " I don't think it has a profound effect on adults. But I notice a lot of teen age guys seem to lose a lot of motivation for anything except playing video games once they get into it. At a time when they should be trying to set themselves up for a good life, they are falling behind. And it usually is often linked to heavy pot smoking.


Truth of the matter is..mj is very bad for the young brain. Connections in their neural net have not developed yet. MJ loosens the connections in your brain. Those connections are chemical connections, and in the young brain they have not fully developed...that is why they have such poor decision making skills, and the invincible mentality. Now, flip the coin. MJ is very good/healing for the well developed brain..25+yrs old. There are multiple benefits...when taken in moderation


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

"...that is why they have such poor decision making skills, and the invincible mentality. " Not to get knit picky, but I just listened to a recent Sam Harris podcast which stated that it is the Prefrontal Cortex that is not fully developed in young men until the age of around 25. And this structure is responsible for impulse control, decision making, and deferred gratification, among other things. But the main point that weed use seems to post pone maturity in kids is pretty much undisputed. I have a heck of a time getting young stoner dudes (which around here, are most of the American born workers under 25) to show up for work on a regular basis. With a few remarkable exceptions. The old farts who smoke a little pot on their own time don't seem to have any detrimental effects from it at all. They aren't sick and hung over like the boozers.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I found this to be interesting brain stuff by Sam Harris. Not really drug related. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNLOJ-3rL60&t=2718s


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't say it's good for me . Certainly not the reason I decided to take it up lol. 
Just saying it's not a drug I luv the ****.coukd care less what anyone thinks. But I wouldn't smoke to impose on anyone it's still smoke not goid to blow in others faces


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

that's really awful to hear. 

"Username" T. - Always Preferred
www.wedefineclean.net


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hahaha!


----------

